# Datenvolumenverbrauch beim reinen Surfen ?



## Xeal87 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo. Ich habe mich vor kurzem für dsl entschieden, und weiss noch nicht genau ob ich eine Flatrate benötige oder ob es auch mit einem Volumentarif geht. Ich möchte gerne wissen wieviel mb/kb man durchschnittlich allein beim surfen bzw. beim online sein verbraucht. 
Danke


----------



## blubber (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

naja, beim reinen online-sein an sich verbraucht man ja (nahezu) kein Traffic, eben erst wenn du dich auf irgendwelchen Homepages bewegst, oder ICQ, IRC etc nutzt. 
Solltest du keine größeren Downloadaktionen starten, dürfte 1 Gbyte locker ausreichen. Die meisten Homepages haben ja nur ein paar Kbyte, ist ja auch ein Geschwindigkeitsaspekt. 
Du solltest in deinem Browser aber auf jeden Fall genügend Cache einstellen, damit er die großen Sachen einer Homepage, sprich Bilder, Flashmovies etc, auf deiner Festplatte speichert. So wird das bei oft besuchten Seiten nur einmal geladen und später dann von der Platte geholt, "reduziert" also in gewisser Weise deinen Traffic.
Wie gesagt, 1 Gbyte sollten für einen "normalen" Onlineuser locker reichen.

bye


----------



## Xeal87 (7. Januar 2004)

gut ich wollte mir 5 GB holen ...  bzw. ich habs schon gemacht


----------



## knulp (10. Januar 2004)

Ich habe 5 GB und lade gelegentlich etwas runter (immer so im Bereich maximal 10 MB) und habe das Datenvolumen übverschritten


----------



## Xeal87 (11. Januar 2004)

Dann musst du aber ständig online sein, oder ?
Weil ich hab ausgerechnet, dass man mit 5 GB Datenvolumen 166 MB Pro Tag vebauchen darf.


----------



## blubber (11. Januar 2004)

so siehts aus, ein Normaluser hat das nie...

bye


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2004)

Mal ne einfache Verständnisfrage. Wieviel beträgt denn der Traffic mehr, wenn ich mIRC oder ICQ nutze, das sind doch eh nur Textdokumente die ich da empfange und belaufen sich ja nicht auf so viel Traffic....?
Naja, wie dem auch sei, also wer 166MB  an einem Tag braucht, ist selber schuld, oder wird bald mit 2 Jahren Knast bedacht 

mfG ALF


----------



## blubber (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ja, ich glaub das rechnet sich kaum, mehr als ein paar MB am Tag bei Dauerbetrieb werdens net sein.

bye


----------

